# Is cow milk and goat milk interchangeable in recipes?



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been giving cheese making a go since I have some time with farmer's market being done. So far I've made Ricki's 30 minute mozzarella, ricotta, and yogurt. I'm pretty excited about reading here on DGI's cheese forum. I've learned a lot already. One big question I have though is, if I try a recipe here on DGI, do I have to modify it since I'm using cow milk? Different temps or amounts of rennet and culture?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So long as it's fresh milk (not store bought) it shouldn't be an issue, I wouldn't think.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

No changes necessary. Just understand that there are certain results characteristics that are different. The most noticeable one for me is that the hard cheeses don't melt as easily. The flavor is worth it!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh good. Thank You. I think I'm going to get some cultured buttermilk today and do some more experimenting. Can you believe I have been a dairy farmer my entire life and have never gotten into cheese making at all. I was even given a really nice cheese press last summer by one of the vendors at the farmers market so I have no excuse.


----------

